# Dangerous dog act in spain



## gwennethk (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, had set our hearts on retiring to area around Alicante, even booked flights for september to look for property but I came across this dangerous dogs act at the weekend. We have a German Shepherd and although soft as anything, she weighs 40kg which puts her in category of potentially dangerous. I read about all sorts of tests my husband or myself would have to take before we can get a licence. can anyone give me some firm details on this please? It's ruined my week! I can't leave UK without her!! Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gwennethk said:


> Hi, had set our hearts on retiring to area around Alicante, even booked flights for september to look for property but I came across this dangerous dogs act at the weekend. We have a German Shepherd and although soft as anything, she weighs 40kg which puts her in category of potentially dangerous. I read about all sorts of tests my husband or myself would have to take before we can get a licence. can anyone give me some firm details on this please? It's ruined my week! I can't leave UK without her!! Any advice would be really appreciated.



I dont know enough about the subject as I only have a little westie - who isnt the most fierce dog, altho he thinks he is lol!!

Have a read of this previous thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/105015-dangerous-dog.html til someone more knowledgeable comes along

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gwennethk said:


> Hi, had set our hearts on retiring to area around Alicante, even booked flights for september to look for property but I came across this dangerous dogs act at the weekend. We have a German Shepherd and although soft as anything, she weighs 40kg which puts her in category of potentially dangerous. I read about all sorts of tests my husband or myself would have to take before we can get a licence. can anyone give me some firm details on this please? It's ruined my week! I can't leave UK without her!! Any advice would be really appreciated.




We have a much-loved Rhodesian Ridgeback who although not listed here as one of the seven dangerous breeds has all the characteristics....he is a very big boy but like your dog, a big softy.

He has a passport, microchip, all the injections/vaccinations required, our house has 2m- high walls (he never goes out when the gate is open, though...a real home-lover), is registered with the appropriate local authorities -he has his _tarjeta_ with his details and we have 300000 euros-worth of liability insurance for him.

We repeatedly tried to register him as a dangerous dog because he has those characteristics but our vet and the local police, including officers from the local Police Dog Unit, told us it was unneccessary as we had done everything required, according to them. So we let matters rest. He is a great favourite with our local police who call out 'Hola Guapo' when they see him (sadly they are not referring to me....)

When we take him to public places he is on the lead and muzzled. He runs free in the campo unless we come across other dogs whose owners have them on a lead. Then we restrain him too, not because he will attack but because we understand that his size can be menacing to some people and dogs. He has been bitten several times by smaller dogs but has never retaliated. 

So if you have the passport, chip etc. and take the usual precautions a sensible dog owner would you will most likely have no problems. I help run a dog rescue charity so know many Spanish and non-Spanish owners of medium or large-sized dogs and not one of them has registered their dog as dangerous.

You can see photos of Our Little Azor in my album.

Of course sensible people know that there are no 'dangerous' dog breeds per se. All dogs are capable of aggression and can cause damage. I have been bitten by a Jack Russell! The dangerous ones are ignorant, irresponsible and sometimes thuggish owners who often see their dogs as status symbols or even weapons.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello Gwen good news I think and hope for you, I remember an older thread from just a few weeks ago about dangerous dogs/Spain, and your dog doesn't seem to be on the list. If you type in dangerous dogs on the search bit on this forum, you'll find the old thread.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Hello Gwen good news I think and hope for you, I remember an older thread from just a few weeks ago about dangerous dogs/Spain, and your dog doesn't seem to be on the list. If you type in dangerous dogs on the search bit on this forum, you'll find the old thread.


you're right, German Shepherds aren't on the list - although the dog's weight puts it into the 'maybe' category -although it wouldn't have any of the other 'suspicious' characteristics

there's a link with more info on page 1 of the 'useful links' sticky


it would probably be worth doing everything mrypg has done to be on the safe side


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ooh heck! then my previous dog weighing 90kg, a St.Bernard would have been classed as dangerous here! even strangers had to step over him whilst he slept near the door, he gave everybody a big sloppy lick.


----------



## gwennethk (Apr 17, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> We have a much-loved Rhodesian Ridgeback who although not listed here as one of the seven dangerous breeds has all the characteristics....he is a very big boy but like your dog, a big softy.
> 
> He has a passport, microchip, all the injections/vaccinations required, our house has 2m- high walls (he never goes out when the gate is open, though...a real home-lover), is registered with the appropriate local authorities -he has his _tarjeta_ with his details and we have 300000 euros-worth of liability insurance for him.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the replies, Alika has never bitten any other dog or human, she has however rolled over many times to get her belly scratched by the guy reading the electric meter  I was concerned that it was compulsory to have the licence. So am I under the impression that the decision lies with your local vet?? She also is never off the lead in public. I feel the situation is so indecisive.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> He is a great favourite with our local police who call out 'Hola Guapo' when they see him (sadly they are not referring to me....)


No because then, they'd be saying -Hola Guapa-


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> No because then, they'd be saying -Hola Guapa-


Yes, I know...but I can still be disappointed, can't I?

Time was....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gwennethk said:


> Thankyou for the replies, Alika has never bitten any other dog or human, she has however rolled over many times to get her belly scratched by the guy reading the electric meter  I was concerned that it was compulsory to have the licence. So am I under the impression that the decision lies with your local vet?? She also is never off the lead in public. I feel the situation is so indecisive.




To be honest, I have no idea. The situation does indeed seem to be indecisive but we're happy with things as they stand regarding Our Little Azor.

When we took him to the vet to ask her help, she looked at him, cuddled him and said 'He no dangerous dog. I _know_ dangerous dogs. She'....pointing to small Yorkshire Terrier dressed in a skirt under her desk '_She_ dangerous dog, ha ha'.

Seeking further advice, I consulted the policia local based at our Tenencia. I was asked if Azor had a passport, chip etc. to which I replied he had. I was told I had done everything needed and not to worry and wasn't Azor guapo...It seems Ridgebacks are still a rarity in Spain.

There comes a point at which the most determined person says Ya basta so we left it at that.

But I do think you should do everything required for any dog, i.e. chip, passport, insurance etc. as it's the law.
You've probably done most if not all of that anyway


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gwennethk said:


> Hi, had set our hearts on retiring to area around Alicante, even booked flights for september to look for property but I came across this dangerous dogs act at the weekend. We have a German Shepherd and although soft as anything, she weighs 40kg which puts her in category of potentially dangerous. I read about all sorts of tests my husband or myself would have to take before we can get a licence. can anyone give me some firm details on this please? It's ruined my week! I can't leave UK without her!! Any advice would be really appreciated.


Don't worry about it! Friends of ours brought 7 (seven) German Shepherds over with them when they moved (he used to breed them in UK). 

Police have been to see him and all is OK.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it!! We moved here with an Akita and didn't realise that he was on the dangerous dogs list. Our local town hall said they would sort the testing etc, but never got around to it. We had him with us for 5 years until he passed away and were never questioned. I am tempted to get another and I am not worried about doing the tests if I have to. I am waiting hopefully for a rescue one to come up!!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I took my Rhodesian Ridgeback to the local Ayuntamiento to ask about a Dangerous Dog licence.
They asked me if he was actually dangerous.... When I said No, they laughed at me and asked why I would need such a licence then.
Personally, I would ask BOTH your local town hall AND a local vet. Different areas seem to place different importance on these matters, regardless of what the law dictates that they should do.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

the law here can be interpreted differently in different places and different areas will also enforce the ACTUAL list differently....

I have a 40kg labradoodle who could quite easily meet all the characteristics apart from the grumpy section!

My friend has a legally registered & licenced Dobermann in Nerja and gets constantly stopped to be asked for his paperwork despite having him muzzled, on the lead etc etc etc and his dog is the most gentle thing ever (a Dane in a Dobe body I say!)

If you have a dog that is on the list, and you are in a built up area then yes get him registered, You're better off being safe than sorry.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

donz said:


> the law here can be interpreted differently in different places and different areas will also enforce the ACTUAL list differently....
> 
> I have a 40kg labradoodle who could quite easily meet all the characteristics apart from the grumpy section!
> 
> ...


Like I said I went to the Townhall and my Akita was on the 'grumpy section' and they never bothered about it. The vet was a little nervous about giving him his boosters and as soon as the needle went in shot back across the surgery, but soon got used to him. If you use a registered kennels and your dog is on the list you will need the license though or they will not take the dog!!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

you say that like it's so unfair Cazzy  We are a registered (licensed) kennels and if we take a dog whose paperwork is not in order (microchip & rabies up to date and and legal paperwork as mentioned) we are liable to fines following an inspection (they can just turn up when they like) as well as this information being passed on by the Agricultura part of the Junta to the relevant area and the owner then getting action taken.

Fair or not with regards to our personal feelings, we DO operate within the law and we ARE a legal licensed business and so those kennels that operate in such a way don't have a choice.

I don't like the fact we have to rabies vaccinate yearly instead of every three years and any British owner who books their dog in for the first time with us has to be made aware that their dog passport has to be updated to comply with Spanish law - I don't like it but it has to be done.

Back to the topic in question, you are 'lucky' if you don't have to go through the whole bureaucratic rubbish that can take over a year to do but just be aware every area is very different and a lot depends on just how cash strapped they are....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> I took my Rhodesian Ridgeback to the local Ayuntamiento to ask about a Dangerous Dog licence.
> They asked me if he was actually dangerous.... When I said No, they laughed at me and asked why I would need such a licence then.
> Personally, I would ask BOTH your local town hall AND a local vet. Different areas seem to place different importance on these matters, regardless of what the law dictates that they should do.


Same with us. And as I said earlier check with police and Ayto.
But do what the law says...passport, chip, vaccinations, muzzle, leash.....that applies to ALL dogs regardless of size and listed characteristics.

Our Ridgeback can be very dangerous but only in appropriate circumstances and we are very happy about that.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

donz said:


> the law here can be interpreted differently in different places and different areas will also enforce the ACTUAL list differently....
> 
> If you have a dog that is on the list, and you are in a built up area then yes get him registered, You're better off being safe than sorry.


I totally agree with what donz has said. Your dog can be involved in an incident that was not his fault at all, and if he's not on the register the consequences at the least may be a very heavy fine. For example, a friend of mine's son fell on a dog when he was out on his bike. Child's fault, but the dog bit him. If that had been a "dangerous" dog they may have been able to sue, and if the dog hadn't been on the register, and if the bite had been on his face...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I totally agree with what donz has said. Your dog can be involved in an incident that was not his fault at all, and if he's not on the register the consequences at the least may be a very heavy fine. For example, a friend of mine's son fell on a dog when he was out on his bike. Child's fault, but the dog bit him. If that had been a "dangerous" dog they may have been able to sue, and if the dog hadn't been on the register, and if the bite had been on his face...



You are quite right...but all dogs regardless of breed and size should comply with the laws.

I would estimate that a very small percentage of dog-owners have had their dogs chipped or bothered to register them, let alone insure them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> You are quite right...but all dogs regardless of breed and size should comply with the laws.
> 
> I would estimate that a very small percentage of dog-owners have had their dogs chipped or bothered to register them, let alone insure them.


Yes, of course, I just meant that the consequences could be so much worse for the dangerous dog breeds. You're probably right about the insurance - me included, but do you think the majority of owners don't get them chipped?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> You are quite right...but all dogs regardless of breed and size should comply with the laws.


That also applies to human beings, especially immigrants. Most people who come to Spain are law-abiding but there are some who aren't. They would (and do) object back in the own country if immigrants try to get away with non-compliance so why do it here?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> That also applies to human beings, especially immigrants. Most people who come to Spain are law-abiding but there are some who aren't. They would (and do) object back in the own country if immigrants try to get away with non-compliance so why do it here?


I totally agree.
Which is why we don't deal in the black economy, for one thing. I think that is one of if not the most important rule to observe as tax evasion damages any nation's economy, apart from being illegal and imo immoral.
Apart from that and the padron and of course the ongoing UK registered car saga what laws don't immigrants obey?
Apart from a minority who commit crimes such as murder, robbery etc. and the usual holiday drunks.....
As far as I'm concerned, there is no difference between immigrants and Spanish nationals....It might be a good idea if more Spaniards paid taxes due and insured, taxed and ITV'd their cars.....


----------



## stewart1946 (May 4, 2012)

gwennethk said:


> Hi, had set our hearts on retiring to area around Alicante, even booked flights for september to look for property but I came across this dangerous dogs act at the weekend. We have a German Shepherd and although soft as anything, she weighs 40kg which puts her in category of potentially dangerous. I read about all sorts of tests my husband or myself would have to take before we can get a licence. can anyone give me some firm details on this please? It's ruined my week! I can't leave UK without her!! Any advice would be really appreciated.


Hi Gwennethk,
I have just seen your post and am considering taking a German Shepherd to Spain when I retire in June 2012. Just wondered how you eventually got on with your move - if you had any problems ( dog or otherwise) etc and if your dog settled down ok? I am moving to the Torrevieja area later this year and am wondering if it wise to take a GSD with me.
Regards,
Stewart1946


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart1946 said:


> Hi Gwennethk,
> I have just seen your post and am considering taking a German Shepherd to Spain when I retire in June 2012. Just wondered how you eventually got on with your move - if you had any problems ( dog or otherwise) etc and if your dog settled down ok? I am moving to the Torrevieja area later this year and am wondering if it wise to take a GSD with me.
> Regards,
> Stewart1946


:welcome:

I think gwennethk is still very early on in her plans - but there are many many GSDs here in Spain, lots of which came over from the UK


I used to have neighbours who came back & forth several times a year & always brought theirs with them


----------



## stewart1946 (May 4, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I think gwennethk is still very early on in her plans - but there are many many GSDs here in Spain, lots of which came over from the UK
> 
> ...


Hi xabiachica,
Thank you for that. It can be a problem when you are thinking of moving to another country and gwennethk seemed to be going through the same process as me. Although my eldest son moved to Spain eight years ago, and I have visited often, there can still be a lot of problems that are unforseen, especially with pets. So thank you again for the information.
Regards,
stewart1946


----------



## gwennethk (Apr 17, 2012)

stewart1946 said:


> Hi Gwennethk,
> I have just seen your post and am considering taking a German Shepherd to Spain when I retire in June 2012. Just wondered how you eventually got on with your move - if you had any problems ( dog or otherwise) etc and if your dog settled down ok? I am moving to the Torrevieja area later this year and am wondering if it wise to take a GSD with me.
> Regards,
> Stewart1946


Hi stewart, we are still in UK at the moment, flights booked to look at property in september 2012. We are also looking at Torrevieja area to retire. I received a lot of support from the forum as you can see. We decided to go and visit a local vet while we are there, in the area we would like to buy, so everything is still up in the air so to speak. Would like to keep in touch and see how you get on? It looks very promising compared to retirement here in the doom and gloom. I wish you well.
Regards
Gwen,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stewart1946 said:


> Hi Gwennethk,
> I have just seen your post and am considering taking a German Shepherd to Spain when I retire in June 2012. Just wondered how you eventually got on with your move - if you had any problems ( dog or otherwise) etc and if your dog settled down ok? I am moving to the Torrevieja area later this year and am wondering if it wise to take a GSD with me.
> Regards,
> Stewart1946




We brought a Rhodesian Ridgeback from the Czech Republic to Spain. No problems of any kind.
I can see no reason why bringing your GSD here should be any different.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I doubt you'll have any problems getting your dog here or having him settle etc. 

We brought our 6 with us in 2010 including a Dobermann, a Staffie and a Pit Bull (fully licenced in the UK) - the only trouble we had was that we could not take the Pit Bull through France even with our licence as they are totally outright banned there and he WOULD have been destroyed had we been caught so we took the ferry

Good luck with your move


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

donz said:


> you say that like it's so unfair Cazzy  We are a registered (licensed) kennels and if we take a dog whose paperwork is not in order (microchip & rabies up to date and and legal paperwork as mentioned) we are liable to fines following an inspection (they can just turn up when they like) as well as this information being passed on by the Agricultura part of the Junta to the relevant area and the owner then getting action taken.
> 
> Fair or not with regards to our personal feelings, we DO operate within the law and we ARE a legal licensed business and so those kennels that operate in such a way don't have a choice.
> 
> ...



No I don't think it is unfair!! I was just saying that so people know that, that is how it is!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There are some who say you need two GSD's in Torrevieja !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> There are some who say you need two GSD's in Torrevieja !


I have only visited Torrevieja once....forty years ago.
It was a quiet, unspoilt village.


----------

